# Affidavit For Mar A Lago Search Warrant Released, And It Could Not Be More Damning For Donald Trump



## skews13 (Aug 26, 2022)

The execution order unsealing the affidavit can be found here. The letter from the DOJ explaining the reasoning behind redactions is here. The heavily redacted list of requested redactions is here. And finally, the affidavit itself is here. And that affidavit wastes no time in making clear that this is a serious matter:



> The government is conducting a criminal investigation concerning the improper removal and storage of classified information in unauthorized spaces, as well as the unlawful concealment or removal of government records.  … the  Federal Bureau of Investigation opened a criminal  investigation to, among other things, determine how the documents with classification markings and records were removed from the White House (or any other authorized location(s) for the storage of classified materials) and came to be stored at the PREMISES


And when it comes to the conclusion, the document is even more harsh:


> Based on the foregoing facts and circumstances, I submit that probable cause exists to believe that evidence, contraband, fruits of crime, or other items illegally possessed in violation18 U.S.C. §§ 793(e), 2071, or 1519 will be found at the PREMISES.



That’s far from all that’s still visible, and still incredibly damning for Donald Trump.

When it comes to the statutory authority behind the affidavit, the FBI goes immediately to the heart of concerns:


> Under 18 U.S.C. § 793(e), "whoever having unauthorized possession of, access to, or control over any document ... or information relating to the national defense which information the possessor has reason to believe could be used to the injury of the United States or to the advantage of any foreign nation, willfully communicates, delivers, transmits or causes to be communicated, delivered, or transmitted" or attempts to do or causes the same "to any person not entitled to receive it, or willfully retains the same and fails to deliver it to the officer or employee of the United States entitled to receive it" shall be fined or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both.


This is a criminal investigation. The FBI has cause to believe that there have been multiple violations of federal law. That law calls for fines and/or imprisonment. And they believe the “fruits of crime” will be found at “PREMISES”—otherwise known as Mar-a-Lago.

Does that sound like enough to get measured for an orange jumpsuit? 

Hold on for another paragraph.


> Further, there is probable cause to believe that additional documents that contain classified NDI or that are Presidential records subject to record retention requirements currently remain at the PREMISES. There is also probable cause to believe that evidence of obstruction will be found at the PREMISES.






> Affidavit for Mar-a-Lago search warrant released, and it could not be more damning for Donald Trump
> 
> 
> On Friday, Judge Bruce Reinhart released parts of the affidavit the Department of Justice filed with the court previous to the FBI search of Mar-a-Lago. As expected, the document is heavily redacted to protect both witnesses and the contents of heavily...
> ...


----------



## 1srelluc (Aug 26, 2022)

Meh, same raft of shit that the DOJ has already leaked to WAPO and other leftist media outlets.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Aug 26, 2022)

skews13 said:


> The execution order unsealing the affidavit can be found here. The letter from the DOJ explaining the reasoning behind redactions is here. The heavily redacted list of requested redactions is here. And finally, the affidavit itself is here. And that affidavit wastes no time in making clear that this is a serious matter:
> 
> 
> And when it comes to the conclusion, the document is even more harsh:
> ...


You are going to be soooo disappointed.
Poopeypants initiated all this in May and the mid terms are just around the corner.  Skews is screwed.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 26, 2022)

so, you can read between the lines, or you have X-ray vision to see the blacked out part.

Which is it?


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Aug 26, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> so, you can read between the lines, or you have X-ray vision to see the blacked out part.
> 
> Which is it?


Poor, poor pitiful skews


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 26, 2022)

skews13 said:


> The execution order unsealing the affidavit can be found here. The letter from the DOJ explaining the reasoning behind redactions is here. The heavily redacted list of requested redactions is here. And finally, the affidavit itself is here. And that affidavit wastes no time in making clear that this is a serious matter:
> 
> 
> And when it comes to the conclusion, the document is even more harsh:
> ...


skews what are you going to do if trump just gets a slap on his dainty wrist?.....just wondering....


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Aug 26, 2022)

Harry Dresden said:


> skews what are you going to do if trump just gets a slap on his dainty wrist?.....just wondering....


He will take his autographed Trump photos into the bathroom and sulk.....


----------



## White 6 (Aug 26, 2022)

skews13 said:


> The execution order unsealing the affidavit can be found here. The letter from the DOJ explaining the reasoning behind redactions is here. The heavily redacted list of requested redactions is here. And finally, the affidavit itself is here. And that affidavit wastes no time in making clear that this is a serious matter:
> 
> 
> And when it comes to the conclusion, the document is even more harsh:
> ...


It couldn't happen to a nicer, more deserving guy.  I'm sure.  Good luck to the Department of Justice, the Federal Bureau of Investigation and God Bless the United States of America, as they seek to protect our country from those that would go against our laws and traditions for personal benefit or advantage.


----------



## excalibur (Aug 26, 2022)

Another TDS Fueled© thread full of nothing but hate.


----------



## okfine (Aug 26, 2022)

Oh, so much humiliation for the MAGAtards.


----------



## okfine (Aug 26, 2022)

White 6 said:


> It couldn't happen to a nicer, more deserving guy.  I'm sure.  Good luck to the Department of Justice, the Federal Bureau of Investigation and God Bless the United States of America, as they seek to protect our country from those that would go against our laws and traditions for personal benefit or advantage.


Thanks for being so kind. And sane.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 26, 2022)

skews13 said:


> The execution order unsealing the affidavit can be found here. The letter from the DOJ explaining the reasoning behind redactions is here. The heavily redacted list of requested redactions is here. And finally, the affidavit itself is here. And that affidavit wastes no time in making clear that this is a serious matter:
> 
> 
> And when it comes to the conclusion, the document is even more harsh:
> ...


A pile of pages that are 90% blacked out, with exceptions made for conjunctions and predicates, is "damning"?

Oh yeah....Daily Kooks.....


----------



## Flash (Aug 26, 2022)

skews13 said:


> The execution order unsealing the affidavit can be found here. The letter from the DOJ explaining the reasoning behind redactions is here. The heavily redacted list of requested redactions is here. And finally, the affidavit itself is here. And that affidavit wastes no time in making clear that this is a serious matter:
> 
> 
> And when it comes to the conclusion, the document is even more harsh:
> ...


The only thing that redacted warrant said is they were looking for any documents that Trump had pointing to the corruption of the Democrats in trying to undermine his administration.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 26, 2022)

White 6 said:


> It couldn't happen to a nicer, more deserving guy.  I'm sure.  Good luck to the Department of Justice, the Federal Bureau of Investigation and God Bless the United States of America, as they seek to protect our country from those that would go against our laws and traditions for personal benefit or advantage.


Good grief, are you one hysterical, pearl clutching fucking freak.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Aug 26, 2022)

White 6 said:


> It couldn't happen to a nicer, more deserving guy.  I'm sure.  Good luck to the Department of Justice, the Federal Bureau of Investigation and God Bless the United States of America, as they seek to protect our country from those that would go against our laws and traditions for personal benefit or advantage.


Wow, exactly the speech that will accompany real investigations starting after the midterms.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 26, 2022)

I got a copy of the affidavit in my inbox!


----------



## White 6 (Aug 26, 2022)

jbrownson0831 said:


> Wow, exactly the speech that will accompany real investigations starting after the midterms.


Good luck.  If it were to turn out just, let the chips fall where they may.  This is the benefit of being independent.  I get to care about the welfare of the country, instead of some politician.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 26, 2022)

White 6 said:


> It couldn't happen to a nicer, more deserving guy.  I'm sure.  Good luck to the Department of Justice, the Federal Bureau of Investigation and God Bless the United States of America, as they seek to protect our country from those that would go against our laws and traditions for personal benefit or advantage.


God damn this is king kamayamaya horse shit


----------



## iceberg (Aug 26, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Good luck.  If it were to turn out just, let the chips fall where they may.  This is the benefit of being independent.  I get to care about the welfare of the country, instead of some politician.


Yet you allow our laws and processes to get massacred cause of some politician. 

Strange.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 26, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Good luck.  If it were to turn out just, let the chips fall where they may.  This is the benefit of being independent.  I get to care about the welfare of the country, instead of some politician.


Oh blow it out your ass, you fucking twaddling twat.....You couldn't care fucking less about the law and it's equal application....You just hate the awful Orange Man, and that's all that guides your mendacious supposed  concern about the "welfare of the country".

"Independent" my lily white ass.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 26, 2022)

iceberg said:


> God damn this is king kamayamaya horse shit


His self-congratulatory  banal blather is starting to give me cancer.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 26, 2022)

Oddball said:


> His self-congratulatory  banal blather is starting to give me cancer.


Makes my fucking head hurt. 

Both of them.


----------



## White 6 (Aug 26, 2022)

iceberg said:


> God damn this is king kamayamaya horse shit


Relax lil guy.  It's all going to work out.  After all, it has been apparent, since the day after the 2020 election, Donny only hires the best lawyers the Republican Party can buy, right?  That is why they are so effective.  As long as he doesn't announce, they will pick up the tab, so free to him, and we get to watch it play out in the courts.  He might even testify, to clinch it.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 26, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Good luck.  If it were to turn out just, let the chips fall where they may.


Yup.  All I care about is that, if they do indict, they have their shit together and it's air tight.  Otherwise, we move on.

The real problems this country faces right now are far bigger than him.  That's the way it's been since Escalator Day.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 26, 2022)

skews13 said:


> The execution order unsealing the affidavit can be found here. The letter from the DOJ explaining the reasoning behind redactions is here. The heavily redacted list of requested redactions is here. And finally, the affidavit itself is here. And that affidavit wastes no time in making clear that this is a serious matter:
> 
> 
> And when it comes to the conclusion, the document is even more harsh:
> ...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 26, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Relax lil guy.  It's all going to work out.  After all, it has been apparent, since the day after the 2020 election, Donny only hires the best lawyers the Republican Party can buy, right?  That is why they are so effective.  As long as he doesn't announce, they will pick up the tab, so free to him, and we get to watch it play out in the courts.  He might even testify, to clinch it.



IF the affidavit were supportive of your Pogrom, Oberfuhrer Garland wouldn't have fought so desperately to suppress it.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Aug 26, 2022)

jbrownson0831 said:


> You are going to be soooo disappointed.
> Poopeypants initiated all this in May and the mid terms are just around the corner.  Skews is screwed.


Skews is a liar.


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 26, 2022)

Affidavit For Mar A Lago Search Warrant Released, And It Could Not Be More Damning For Donald Trump​Sure. That’s why it’s so heavily redacted.      


DOJ redacts it to create new stairs for President Potatohead Brandon.




You just gotta laugh at the FBI and AG Garland and the US Attorney at this point.

They may suck at compliance with the Constitution and at law enforcement and in prosecution, but at least they’re good for costing valuable institutions any vestige of credibility.

- - - - -
(Hat tip to Truth Social for the stairs meme above. “TheRightToBearMemes” is purdy good.)


----------



## White 6 (Aug 26, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Yet you allow our laws and processes to get massacred cause of some politician.
> 
> Strange.


Looks like they are grinding, ever so slowly forward as always, to me.  It could go to trial, appeal, maybe to the Supreme Court.  Who knows.  I am pretty sure, the outcome will not be settled on this or any other political message board, as it grinds slowly forward.


----------



## Hellbilly (Aug 26, 2022)

Harry Dresden said:


> skews what are you going to do if trump just gets a slap on his dainty wrist?.....just wondering....


What are you going to do if he ends up in prison?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 26, 2022)

It looks like just the thing a communist dictatorship would come up with.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 26, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> What are you going to do if he ends up in prison?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 26, 2022)

Harry Dresden said:


> skews what are you going to do if trump just gets a slap on his dainty wrist?.....just wondering....



Skews gunna keep on hating Trump
Cuz it's the only thing Skews wanna dooo
Skews don't wanna sleep
Skews just wanna keep hating Trump....

God I miss Gary Richrath


----------



## White 6 (Aug 26, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> IF the affidavit were supportive of your Pogrom, Oberfuhrer Garland wouldn't have fought so desperately to suppress it.


Oberfuhrer? You need to go back to Germany.  You guys lost years before I was born.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Aug 26, 2022)

Oddball said:


> A pile of pages that are 90% blacked out, with exceptions made for conjunctions and predicates, is "damning"?
> 
> Oh yeah....Daily Kooks.....
> 
> View attachment 687436


Yep. Any day now. 

Click your heels together and keep repeating it.


----------



## Hellbilly (Aug 26, 2022)

Oddball said:


> View attachment 687444


About what I expected.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 26, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> About what I expected.


It's all an absurdity such as your idiotic post is worth.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Aug 26, 2022)

Oddball said:


> I got a copy of the affidavit in my inbox!
> 
> View attachment 687437


NO! NO! NO! NO! NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  That's the real deal.  I know it for sure.  My cousin  bought it off of a high-rollin knee grow who got it for a buck-fiddy and two old unused Madonna concert tickets.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 26, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Yep. Any day now.
> 
> Click your heels together and keep repeating it.


You're the moronic assclowns who have been doing that for over six years now.

But _*this time*_, you're really going to kick the shit out of that football!


----------



## iceberg (Aug 26, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Relax lil guy.  It's all going to work out.  After all, it has been apparent, since the day after the 2020 election, Donny only hires the best lawyers the Republican Party can buy, right?  That is why they are so effective.  As long as he doesn't announce, they will pick up the tab, so free to him, and we get to watch it play out in the courts.  He might even testify, to clinch it.


And its, been apoarant he's had to do this for made up bullshit reasons from the left. 

Fucking old. 

Lil guy.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 26, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Looks like they are grinding, ever so slowly forward as always, to me.  It could go to trial, appeal, maybe to the Supreme Court.  Who knows.  I am pretty sure, the outcome will not be settled on this or any other political message board, as it grinds slowly forward.


Yet you already cheer for your hoped outcomes. 

Makes your reference to the process said king kamayamaya horseshit. 

Lil guy.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 26, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Yet you already cheer for your hoped outcomes.
> 
> Makes your reference to the process said king kamayamaya horseshit.
> 
> Lil guy.


Hoped outcomes, based upon leaks, media fanaticism, and general hearsay.

Soooooo "independent" isn't he?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 26, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Yup.  All I care about is that, if they do indict, they have their shit together and it's air tight.  Otherwise, we move on.
> 
> The real problems this country faces right now are far bigger than him.  That's the way it's been since Escalator Day.



So Mac, how come you Nazis were so scared of the Affidavit being released?

And does releasing it mean Bruce won't get that spot on the federal bench after all?


----------



## iceberg (Aug 26, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Soooooo "independent" isn't he?


More horseshit he sells.


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 26, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Looks like they are grinding, ever so slowly forward as always, to me.  It could go to trial, appeal, maybe to the Supreme Court.  Who knows.  I am pretty sure, the outcome will not be settled on this or any other political message board, as it grinds slowly forward.


Gee no kidding Wally?  You mean users of message boards don’t settle the pressing political issues of our time?  Who knew?


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 26, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> So Mac, how come you Nazis were so scared of the Affidavit being released?
> 
> And does releasing it mean Bruce won't get that spot on the federal bench after all?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 26, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Oberfuhrer? You need to go back to Germany.  You guys lost years before I was born.


Right - but why DID the Nazi fuck fight so hard to keep it from being released?

You and Skews, vomiting out what KOS told you, claim that this is "real bad for Trump." Yet the little Nazi turd Garland knew what is in it - why did he fight against releasing it?

Unless like the warrant itself - it exposes you Nazis as simply tampering with the 2024 election?


----------



## White 6 (Aug 26, 2022)

iceberg said:


> And its, been apoarant he's had to do this for made up bullshit reasons from the left.
> 
> Fucking old.
> 
> Lil guy.


Sounds like legal trouble to me.  He is not being staked to an ant hill.  He might go to court.  He'll be alright.  You know how good he is at choosing lawyers.  Only the best people, right?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 26, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Sounds like legal trouble to me.  He is not being staked to an ant hill.  He might go to court.  He'll be alright.  You know how good he is at choosing lawyers.  Only the best people, right?




You moron Nazis have been after him for 6 years. This is just you stepping on another rake.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 26, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Sounds like legal trouble to me.  He is not being staked to an ant hill.  He might go to court.  He'll be alright.  You know how good he is at choosing lawyers.  Only the best people, right?


The FBI was busted for framing him. Same people invaded house. If you are OK with this then don't fling that horseshit around saying you prefer country over politician cause actions don't match the pretty words.


----------



## White 6 (Aug 26, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Yet you already cheer for your hoped outcomes.
> 
> Makes your reference to the process said king kamayamaya horseshit.
> 
> Lil guy.


Have I mentioned an outcome, predicted jail time, disgrace, or doom for him?  Sure, everything looks darkest before going totally black, but buck, fella.  This ain't his first rodeo, and he did choose to keep government documents, some classified at a very high level, as could be damaging the US Government.  Nobody planted evidence and from what I understand it was one of his own people that squealed on him again.  Life goes on, and it ain't over till the last gavel comes down.  That is my prediction on outcome.  Get some popcorn.  Watch the show.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 26, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Have I mentioned an outcome, predicted jail time, disgrace, or doom for him?  Sure, everything looks darkest before going totally black, but buck, fella.  This ain't his first rodeo, and he did choose to keep government documents, some classified at a very high level, as could be damaging the US Government.  Nobody planted evidence and from what I understand it was one of his own people that squealed on him again.  Life goes on, and it ain't over till the last gavel comes down.  That is my prediction on outcome.  Get some popcorn.  Watch the show.


Why do you ignore all the evidence n keep with bulletpoint a POLITICIAN gave you?

Cause you spoon up the horseshit n dig in to cheer people over fair process.

Fella.


----------



## White 6 (Aug 26, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Gee no kidding Wally?  You mean users of message boards don’t settle the pressing political issues of our time?  Who knew?


People get upset, as if they had the answer, when all they have is opinion, while wasting energy and anger on anybody that could have a different view, as if winning a point on the board (where you are not in front of a Judge) made a difference in the court.  It doesn't.  Just like Rudy talking on the courthouse steps, instead of in the courtroom, didn't make a difference.


----------



## White 6 (Aug 26, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Why do you ignore all the evidence n keep with bulletpoint a POLITICIAN gave you?
> 
> Cause you spoon up the horseshit n dig in to cheer people over fair process.
> 
> Fella.


The process will work out fair, one way or the other.  I do not know any politicians in high office and haven't for a couple of years.  I just read the internet, same as you and watch some NEWSNATION to avoid getting caught up in the partisan bullshit.


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 26, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You moron Nazis have been after him for 6 years. This is just you stepping on another rake.


Great image. “Do’oh!”


----------



## iceberg (Aug 26, 2022)

White 6 said:


> The process will work out fair, one way or the other.  I do not know any politicians in high office and haven't for a couple of years.  I just read the internet, same as you and watch some NEWSNATION to avoid getting caught up in the partisan bullshit.


As you cheer for a side. 

Got it.


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 26, 2022)

White 6 said:


> People get upset, as if they had the answer, when all they have is opinion, while wasting energy and anger on anybody that could have a different view, as if winning a point on the board (where you are not in front of a Judge) made a difference in the court.  It doesn't.  Just like Rudy talking on the courthouse steps, instead of in the courtroom, didn't make a difference.


Gee, Wally. No kidding, huh? That’s rough.


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 26, 2022)

White 6 said:


> , and he did choose to keep government documents, some classified at a very high level, as could be damaging the US Government.


Hey, Wally!  You forgot the word “allegedly.”  Oops.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 26, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> What are you going to do if he ends up in prison?





Hellbilly said:


> What are you going to do if he ends up in prison?



Me?

How about you?


----------



## Hellbilly (Aug 26, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> How about you?


Have a fucking party.


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 26, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Yup.  All I care about is that, if they do indict, they have their shit together and it's air tight.  Otherwise, we move on.
> 
> The real problems this country faces right now are far bigger than him.  That's the way it's been since Escalator Day.


Trump’s agenda addressed those bigger problems

But he was a washington outsider with an alpha male personality

And fake Tweeners could not stand the disruption of the business as usual routine


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile (Aug 26, 2022)

skews13 said:


> This is a criminal investigation. The FBI has cause to believe that there have been multiple violations of federal law. That law calls for fines and/or imprisonment. And they believe the “fruits of crime” will be found at “PREMISES”—otherwise known as Mar-a-Lago.
> 
> Does that sound like enough to get measured for an orange jumpsuit?



It's been three weeks since the raid!!


----------



## White 6 (Aug 26, 2022)

iceberg said:


> As you cheer for a side.
> 
> Got it.


Tell ya what.  I will cheer for justice or if he wins, will congratulate him on his outcome.  That is as good as I can do.  Things like this have to be settled in the courts.  I am no legal scholar and neither are you.  Most people posting are posting based on whether they like trump or don't like trump.  I do not claim to be different.  I don't like or approve of him.  Big surprise, eh?  I will respect the outcome.  Will you?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 26, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> Have a fucking party.



will you have balloons and noisemakers at that circle jerk?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 26, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> will you have balloons and noisemakers at that circle jerk?


They're planning on lynching some whites....


----------



## White 6 (Aug 26, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Hey, Wally!  You forgot the word “allegedly.”  Oops.


lol.  You don't want me to try to name all the stuff he has "allegedly" done.  It's Friday.  This place usually settles down to people' favorite music, Morts latest and greatest, and whatever customer or employee Quasar has pissed off.  I don't want to set the tone, here.


----------



## Hellbilly (Aug 26, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> will you have balloons and noisemakers at that circle jerk?


nope. gonna have all my bands and all the musicians I know. It will be epic.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 26, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Yup.  All I care about is that, if they do indict, they have their shit together and it's air tight.  Otherwise, we move on.
> 
> The real problems this country faces right now are far bigger than him.  That's the way it's been since Escalator Day.



The real problems this country faces right now is you, and those of your ilk.

You've waged war against our Constitution for decades, and now we are at the point that those of us who support government of the people either take up arms against you, or let the Republic vanish from the face of the earth forever.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 26, 2022)

skews13 said:


> The execution order unsealing the affidavit can be found here. The letter from the DOJ explaining the reasoning behind redactions is here. The heavily redacted list of requested redactions is here. And finally, the affidavit itself is here. And that affidavit wastes no time in making clear that this is a serious matter:
> 
> 
> And when it comes to the conclusion, the document is even more harsh:
> ...


And now this:


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 26, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> The real problems this country faces right now is you, and those of your ilk.
> 
> You've waged war against our Constitution for decades, and now we are at the point that those of us who support government of the people either take up arms against you, or let the Republic vanish from the face of the earth forever.


Are you like this in real life?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 26, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> nope. gonna have all my bands and all the musicians I know. It will be epic.


All your bands?

LOL

You a master at the skin flute?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 26, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> nope. gonna have all my bands and all the musicians I know. It will be epic.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 26, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Are you like this in real life?


Do you wage war to end the Republic in real life?

Of course you do.


----------



## Hellbilly (Aug 26, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> All your bands?


All 4 of them.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 26, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Do you wage war to end the Republic in real life?
> 
> Of course you do.


I do believe that you believe that.


----------



## Hellbilly (Aug 26, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


>


----------



## bodecea (Aug 26, 2022)

White 6 said:


> It couldn't happen to a nicer, more deserving guy.  I'm sure.  Good luck to the Department of Justice, the Federal Bureau of Investigation and God Bless the United States of America, as they seek to protect our country from those that would go against our laws and traditions for personal benefit or advantage.


It's quite telling to see all those MAGA-members here that are totally cool with the misuse and theft of classified material.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 26, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Do you wage war to end the Republic in real life?
> 
> Of course you do.


Go ahead and start a war.   I'll get the popcorn.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 26, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> All 4 of them.



And what do you play?


----------



## Hellbilly (Aug 26, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> And what do you play?


6 string electric bass. Upright bass. Guitar.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 26, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> I do believe that you believe that.



If you mean what you post here...

I love what Matt Vespa wrote;

{There’s no smoking gun here; Trump isn’t even mentioned in the affidavit in a way that gives the impression that he was targeted for criminal acts. All it did was bolster the argument that an over-politicized goon squad at the FBI and DOJ ransacked Trump’s home as a warning to Trump to stay at home in 2024. Federal agents have threatened those who might paint the Biden White House negatively. This raid is a Trump-media-DOJ story. The point is if there were something genuinely criminal—we would have known about it by now; the same applied to the Russian collusion hoax. }









						There Are Some Missing Key Details in the DOJ's Trump Raid Affidavit
					

The day has arrived. Parts of the Biden Justice Department affidavit that provided probable cause for the FBI to raid the home of a former president have been released. Spencer




					townhall.com


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 26, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> 6 string electric bass. Upright bass. Guitar.


Cool. I have a couple of guitars, what do you have?


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 26, 2022)

Affidavit For Mar A Lago Search Warrant Released, And It Could Not Be More Damning For Donald Trump​


----------



## Hellbilly (Aug 26, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Cool. I have a couple of guitars, what do you have?


15 altogether.A couple of Fender Jazz, a couple of Ibanez, Yamaha and Wilcox, G&L, Music Man...a few more.


----------



## Hellbilly (Aug 26, 2022)

Hugo Furst 
That's Woodstock, ya goof.


----------



## okfine (Aug 26, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Yup.  All I care about is that, if they do indict, they have their shit together and it's air tight.  Otherwise, we move on.
> 
> The real problems this country faces right now are far bigger than him.  That's the way it's been since Escalator Day.


"The real problems this country faces right now"

I think the MAGAtards are worse since Fat Donnie lost. Especially on this site.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 26, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Tell ya what.  I will cheer for justice or if he wins, will congratulate him on his outcome.  That is as good as I can do.  Things like this have to be settled in the courts.  I am no legal scholar and neither are you.  Most people posting are posting based on whether they like trump or don't like trump.  I do not claim to be different.  I don't like or approve of him.  Big surprise, eh?  I will respect the outcome.  Will you?


you can cheer for whoever you want, however you want. just own it.

don't shovel horseshit about country over party as you dive in headfirst to a party that has been weaponized.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 26, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> Affidavit For Mar A Lago Search Warrant Released, And It Could Not Be More Damning For Donald Trump​


headlines that tell you how to feel or try to produce an illusion before reading the data are invariably bullshit to the core.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 26, 2022)

okfine said:


> "The real problems this country faces right now"
> 
> I think the MAGAtards are worse since Fat Donnie lost. Especially on this site.


Yeah, this is only accelerating.  The walls of the alternate universe are still getting thicker, and the rubes are getting more aggressive.

Who knows what shit they're consuming in their "news" universe.  They're essentially feral at this point.


----------



## Wballz49 (Aug 26, 2022)

skews13 said:


> The execution order unsealing the affidavit can be found here. The letter from the DOJ explaining the reasoning behind redactions is here. The heavily redacted list of requested redactions is here. And finally, the affidavit itself is here. And that affidavit wastes no time in making clear that this is a serious matter:
> 
> 
> And when it comes to the conclusion, the document is even more harsh:
> ...


This fuking idiot 🤷🏿‍♂️😂


----------



## iceberg (Aug 26, 2022)

okfine said:


> "The real problems this country faces right now"
> 
> I think the MAGAtards are worse since Fat Donnie lost. Especially on this site.


speaking of bullshit to the core...


----------



## okfine (Aug 26, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Have I mentioned an outcome, predicted jail time, disgrace, or doom for him?  Sure, everything looks darkest before going totally black, but buck, fella.  This ain't his first rodeo, and he did choose to keep government documents, some classified at a very high level, as could be damaging the US Government.  Nobody planted evidence and from what I understand it was one of his own people that squealed on him again.  Life goes on, and it ain't over till the last gavel comes down.  That is my prediction on outcome.  Get some popcorn.  Watch the show.


These mucks around here have the patience of a jumping biting flea. You're asking way too much of them.


----------



## Wballz49 (Aug 26, 2022)

Roger Stone said some JFK papers where in there 😂


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 26, 2022)

skews13 said:


> The execution order unsealing the affidavit can be found here. The letter from the DOJ explaining the reasoning behind redactions is here. The heavily redacted list of requested redactions is here. And finally, the affidavit itself is here. And that affidavit wastes no time in making clear that this is a serious matter:
> 
> 
> And when it comes to the conclusion, the document is even more harsh:
> ...


Yes that's the biggest pile of "damning" black outs I've ever seen. BAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 26, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> 15 altogether.A couple of Fender Jazz, a couple of Ibanez, Yamaha and Wilcox, G&L, Music Man...a few more.



Cool.

Recently got an America Ultra Stratocaster HSS.  The neck profile is taking some getting used to. Modern D is what Fender calls it. I've spent most of my time on a Gibson Les Paul Standard - 1986 that I put a Seymour Duncan Jazz Master on the neck and SD Crunch Master on the bridge. Anyway, Gibson has a classic C neck, the D is a little bulky feeling. Still the grease bucket on the Strat is great when going to the bridge, it turns the neck back on so you don't end up with mud.

There are quite a few players here.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 26, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Yeah, this is only accelerating.  The walls of the alternate universe are still getting thicker, and the rubes are getting more aggressive.
> 
> Who knows what shit they're consuming in their "news" universe.  They're essentially feral at this point.



Seig Heil indeed, Mac.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 26, 2022)

White 6 said:


> God Bless the United States of America, as they seek to protect our country from those that would go against our laws and traditions for personal benefit or advantage.



Damn.  Do you know you just made the perfect case to impeach JOE BIDEN for illegally abandoning and empowering MILLIONS of illegals to invade us, his FIRST duty to protect, while ILLEGALLY forgiving school debt owed by millions to the tune of about 500 billion dollars while 1 in 6 are now close to having their power shut off due to HIS energy policies?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 26, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> What are you going to do if he ends up in prison?


i can give a fuck.....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 26, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Good luck.  If it were to turn out just, let the chips fall where they may.  This is the benefit of being independent.  I get to care about the welfare of the country, instead of some politician.



The idea that you morons think Trump is dumb enough to keep illegal documents at Mar-a-Lago is hilarious,he knows how dems operate.


----------



## Bezukhov (Aug 26, 2022)

Did Trump ever explain why he had those documents in the first place?


----------



## Hellbilly (Aug 26, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Cool.
> 
> Recently got an America Ultra Stratocaster HSS.  The neck profile is taking some getting used to. Modern D is what Fender calls it. I've spent most of my time on a Gibson Les Paul Standard - 1986 that I put a Seymour Duncan Jazz Master on the neck and SD Crunch Master on the bridge. Anyway, Gibson has a classic C neck, the D is a little bulky feeling. Still the grease bucket on the Strat is great when going to the bridge, it turns the neck back on so you don't end up with mud.
> 
> There are quite a few players here.


Sweet. I’m getting ready to load in for a show right now. I’ll talk music with anyone.


----------



## White 6 (Aug 26, 2022)

iceberg said:


> you can cheer for whoever you want, however you want. just own it.
> 
> don't shovel horseshit about country over party as you dive in headfirst to a party that has been weaponized.


Well, you are a fine one to talk, assuming your boy is above suspicion and if caught, should be ignored or the investigation branded as partisan.  Sorry slick.  I am not one that would cheer as he shot somebody on Broadway, though he bragged (as is his way) of being able to do it with no consequence.


----------



## White 6 (Aug 26, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Damn.  Do you know you just made the perfect case to impeach JOE BIDEN for illegally abandoning and empowering MILLIONS of illegals to invade us, his FIRST duty to protect, while ILLEGALLY forgiving school debt owed by millions to the tune of about 500 billion dollars while 1 in 6 are now close to having their power shut off due to HIS energy policies?


Cool.  See Post #17


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 26, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> Sweet. I’m getting ready to load in for a show right now. I’ll talk music with anyone.


Me too! At least guitars.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 26, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Well, you are a fine one to talk, assuming your boy is above suspicion and if caught, should be ignored or the investigation branded as partisan.  Sorry slick.  I am not one that would cheer as he shot somebody on Broadway, though he bragged (as is his way) of being able to do it with no consequence.


See.

You assume he's, my boy.

I wish all you extreme fucks would go away. But equal application of the law is my goal. Having people found guilty of framing Trump still screaming HE'S GUILTY is horseshit.

Raiding a former president, ANY OF THEM, is 3rd world country shit.

As for getting away with it, hunters laptop and daughters diary.. 

They DID DO IT and here you are. Cheering them on.


----------



## White 6 (Aug 26, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The idea that you morons think Trump is dumb enough to keep illegal documents at Mar-a-Lago is hilarious,he knows how dems operate.


I don't know.  He's pretty damn dumb.  Guess I will let the Justice Department, the FBI, the Courts, the lawyers and maybe a jury sort it out.  I pay income tax and have not had a refund in so long, I had to ask PJ what that word was for getting money back.  This is as good a reason to blow my money as I can think of, and will take all of the above to get to the bottom of it.  I got time and patience to let it play out.


----------



## Lisa558 (Aug 26, 2022)

I guess if rogue FBI agents hadn’t cooked up their infamous “insurance policy” to screw over Trump, and had the nation’s resources tied up in a fake Russia conspiracy hoax for two years, I might take this latest bit seriously.


----------



## okfine (Aug 26, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> 6 string electric bass. Upright bass. Guitar.


Unsussessful2008 is still working on Louie Louie.


----------



## okfine (Aug 26, 2022)

iceberg said:


> speaking of bullshit to the core...


Fuck you Iceturd


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 26, 2022)

okfine said:


> Unsussessful2008 is still working on Louie Louie.



Okay, fine - you can fuck off...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 26, 2022)

White 6 said:


> I don't know.  He's pretty damn dumb.  Guess I will let the Justice Department, the FBI, the Courts, the lawyers and maybe a jury sort it out.  I pay income tax and have not had a refund in so long, I had to ask PJ what that word was for getting money back.  This is as good a reason to blow my money as I can think of, and will take all of the above to get to the bottom of it.  I got time and patience to let it play out.



Yeah....
Because we all know billionaires are inherently stupid.
  Also...if Trump is the crook you lefties claim he would be better at hiding his malfeasance and surely wouldnt be dumb enough to keep stolen records in his home.


----------



## okfine (Aug 26, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Yeah....
> Because we all know billionaires are inherently stupid.
> Also...if Trump is the crook you lefties claim he would be better at hiding his malfeasance and surely wouldnt be dumb enough to keep stolen records in his home.


"I don't know.  He's pretty damn dumb."

I second that.


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 26, 2022)

White 6 said:


> lol.  You don't want me to try to name all the stuff he has "allegedly" done.  It's Friday.  This place usually settles down to people' favorite music, Morts latest and greatest, and whatever customer or employee Quasar has pissed off.  I don't want to set the tone, here.


No. All I want is for you libs to be as careful as the press is supposed to be in reporting as per journalistic ethics. (A long dormant term of course!). 

He wasn’t in “possession” of confidential documents. He was in possession of ALLEGED confidential documents. Two very different claims. Patel says the President had already declassified them while still President. If that turns out to be the truth (as I believe it will), then in theory you’d have to acknowledge your error in claiming that what he possessed “was” classified.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 26, 2022)

White 6 said:


> I don't know.  He's pretty damn dumb.  Guess I will let the Justice Department, the FBI, the Courts, the lawyers and maybe a jury sort it out.  I pay income tax and have not had a refund in so long, I had to ask PJ what that word was for getting money back.  This is as good a reason to blow my money as I can think of, and will take all of the above to get to the bottom of it.  I got time and patience to let it play out.



What a sad little troll you are.

You're Reich wants to corrupt the 2024 election, like you did the 2020 election - yeah, the FBI tampered with the election - verified. Now the FBI is rigging 2024 for the Reich - and you love it - because free and fair elections destroy our democracy. Only rigged elections which put the Reich in power are true duhmobcracy.


----------



## White 6 (Aug 26, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Yeah....
> Because we all know billionaires are inherently stupid.
> Also...if Trump is the crook you lefties claim he would be better at hiding his malfeasance and surely wouldnt be dumb enough to keep stolen records in his home.


I used to be involved in some high-end sales and also sat in meetings where "experts" were presenting to the board their proposed courses of action (not a member, just there by direction) and have seen some very wealthy people do some awfully dumb shit.


----------



## skye (Aug 26, 2022)

yeah!  the affidavit is very damning for Trump


----------



## White 6 (Aug 26, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> No. All I want is for you libs to be as careful as the press is supposed to be in reporting as per journalistic ethics. (A long dormant term of course!).
> 
> He wasn’t in “possession” of confidential documents. He was in possession of ALLEGED confidential documents. Two very different claims. Patel says the President had already declassified them while still President. If that turns out to be the truth (as I believe it will), then in theory you’d have to acknowledge your error in claiming that what he possessed “was” classified.


OK.  Like I said, I am satisfied to let the legal eagles and courts work this out.  Heck, mass murderers are only alleged to have committed mass murder until the wheels of justice turn.  My wife was on a jury, where the defendant was *alleged* to have held a 7-month-old baby under scalding water until it quit crying and was dead, but he wasn't guilty until she and the others came out of the jury room, but I will say, it looked awfully bad to the layman.  He got off light.  They wanted the chair, but he actually only got life and a day, no parole.  The baby's crying got on his nerves.


----------



## White 6 (Aug 26, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> What a sad little troll you are.
> 
> You're Reich wants to corrupt the 2024 election, like you did the 2020 election - yeah, the FBI tampered with the election - verified. Now the FBI is rigging 2024 for the Reich - and you love it - because free and fair elections destroy our democracy. Only rigged elections which put the Reich in power are true duhmobcracy.


Not trolling, just responding reasonably with the information we have and the process in motion.  Not sad.  Pretty happy, actually.  You could cheer up, though.  There you go whining about rigged elections again, though the recount, the courts and the state houses say different.


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 26, 2022)

White 6 said:


> OK.  Like I said, I am satisfied to let the legal eagles and courts work this out.  Heck, mass murderers are only alleged to have committed mass murder until the wheels of justice turn.  My wife was on a jury, where the defendant was *alleged* to have held a 7-month-old baby under scalding water until it quit crying and was dead, but he wasn't guilty until she and the others came out of the jury room, but I will say, it looked awfully bad to the layman.  He got off light.  They wanted the chair, but he actually only got life and a day, no parole.  The baby's crying got on his nerves.


White, that’s what it means when we say “presumed innocent, in the eyes of the law, until and unless a defendant’s
guilt is proved beyond a reasonable doubt.”  It doesn’t mean the accused IS innocent. It is just a presumption to make sure a prosecutor can damn well *prove* guilt; and it’s designed primarily to avoid the conviction of an innocent person. 

And you know, I presume, that the system, being imperfect, has led to situations where people who in fact didn’t do “it” have gotten convicted?  That’s what we like to call “a bad result.”

Anybody can accuse President Trump of the nonsense being spewed in that warrant. But that does most certainly *not* make the allegations “the truth.”  And if anybody were ever to accuse _*you*_ of a crime of which you ain’t guilty, you’d certainly cherish the legal presumptions and the high burden of proof being carried by the accuser.


----------



## skye (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 26, 2022)

okfine said:


> "I don't know.  He's pretty damn dumb."
> 
> I second that.



   Lame.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 26, 2022)

White 6 said:


> I used to be involved in some high-end sales and also sat in meetings where "experts" were presenting to the board their proposed courses of action (not a member, just there by direction) and have seen some very wealthy people do some awfully dumb shit.



This tells me absolutely nothing.
For all I know you were the moron.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 26, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Meh, same raft of shit that the DOJ has already leaked to WAPO and other leftist media outlets.


Yeah, hang Mike pence and defund the FBI.


Fucking maga fuckup


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 26, 2022)

okfine said:


> "The real problems this country faces right now"
> 
> I think the MAGAtards are worse since Fat Donnie lost. Especially on this site.


Another libtard lie. Okfume doesn’t think.


----------



## White 6 (Aug 26, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> White, that’s what it means when we say “presumed innocent, in the eyes of the law, until and unless a defendant’s
> guilt is proved beyond a reasonable doubt.”  It doesn’t mean the accused IS innocent. It is just a presumption to make sure a prosecutor can damn well *prove* guilt; and it’s designed primarily to avoid the conviction of an innocent person.
> 
> And you know, I presume, that the system, being imperfect, has led to situations where people who in fact didn’t do “it” have gotten convicted?  That’s what we like to call “a bad result.”
> ...


I have been on juries, just not as serious as hers.  I'm good with presumption of innocence, but I do not close my eyes to listening to, or ready the reports from insiders, or news report.  My personal opinion is he was wrong to take much of that with him, wrong to let his lawyer swear there was no mover to be found at Mar-a-Lago, and of course wrong, not to send it back when ask by proper authority.
Innocent? Innocent of what?  As far as I know, he has not been charged with anything yet, as the search warrant was just part of the investigation.  Do I think him a piece of shit?  Sure.  Do I think guilty?  He hasn't even been charged.
You are in luck though, it is unlikely, I will be called to sit on a jury in this mess, he created (again) and if asked if I had any person feelings toward the former president, voted out of office, I would admit, I think he is a piece of shit, but would not judge him guilty with hearing the witnesses and seeing the evidence.  I would be real interested in any jury that came about.  He has some pretty fast peers.  If there is a trial, where do you get that jury pool, with clearances to see the evidence?  Also true is there is top secret and there is top secret.  I have personally seen top secret, where the only thing that made it top secret was that it was that the info available from open sources was all in one place.  Bottom line is it looks bad if true, but we do not and may not ever find how bad.  I find the situation fascinating in the extreme.  Guilt/innocence?  All I can tell you for certain, based on what I know, is he was an asshole, looks dirty as hell, and should have known better than to take that stuff with him, and then fight to keep the GD stuff.


----------



## okfine (Aug 26, 2022)

White 6 said:


> I have been on juries, just not as serious as hers.  I'm good with presumption of innocence, but I do not close my eyes to listening to, or ready the reports from insiders, or news report.  My personal opinion is he was wrong to take much of that with him, wrong to let his lawyer swear there was no mover to be found at Mar-a-Lago, and of course wrong, not to send it back when ask by proper authority.
> Innocent? Innocent of what?  As far as I know, he has not been charged with anything yet, as the search warrant was just part of the investigation.  Do I think him a piece of shit?  Sure.  Do I think guilty?  He hasn't even been charged.
> You are in luck though, it is unlikely, I will be called to sit on a jury in this mess, he created (again) and if asked if I had any person feelings toward the former president, voted out of office, I would admit, I think he is a piece of shit, but would not judge him guilty with hearing the witnesses and seeing the evidence.  I would be real interested in any jury that came about.  He has some pretty fast peers.  If there is a trial, where do you get that jury pool, with clearances to see the evidence?  Also true is there is top secret and there is top secret.  I have personally seen top secret, where the only thing that made it top secret was that it was that the info available from open sources was all in one place.  Bottom line is it looks bad if true, but we do not and may not ever find how bad.  I find the situation fascinating in the extreme.  Guilt/innocence?  All I can tell you for certain, based on what I know, is he was an asshole, looks dirty as hell, and should have known better than to take that stuff with him, and then fight to keep the GD stuff.


Finding jurists will be damn near impossible.

The BackAgain creep should understand, but if it didn't come out of his big mouth personally it's a waste of time to him.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Aug 26, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> Have a fucking party.



You can throw a nice party with an EBT card. Enjoy!


----------



## bodecea (Aug 26, 2022)

trump's gonna go through some things.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Aug 26, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> nope. gonna have all my bands and all the musicians I know. It will be epic.



You can call it Kookapalooza!


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 26, 2022)

White 6 said:


> I have been on juries, just not as serious as hers.  I'm good with presumption of innocence, but I do not close my eyes to listening to, or ready the reports from insiders, or news report.  My personal opinion is he was wrong to take much of that with him, wrong to let his lawyer swear there was no mover to be found at Mar-a-Lago, and of course wrong, not to send it back when ask by proper authority.
> Innocent? Innocent of what?  As far as I know, he has not been charged with anything yet, as the search warrant was just part of the investigation.  Do I think him a piece of shit?  Sure.  Do I think guilty?  He hasn't even been charged.
> You are in luck though, it is unlikely, I will be called to sit on a jury in this mess, he created (again) and if asked if I had any person feelings toward the former president, voted out of office, I would admit, I think he is a piece of shit, but would not judge him guilty with hearing the witnesses and seeing the evidence.  I would be real interested in any jury that came about.  He has some pretty fast peers.  If there is a trial, where do you get that jury pool, with clearances to see the evidence?  Also true is there is top secret and there is top secret.  I have personally seen top secret, where the only thing that made it top secret was that it was that the info available from open sources was all in one place.  Bottom line is it looks bad if true, but we do not and may not ever find how bad.  I find the situation fascinating in the extreme.  Guilt/innocence?  All I can tell you for certain, based on what I know, is he was an asshole, looks dirty as hell, and should have known better than to take that stuff with him, and then fight to keep the GD stuff.


I’m not challenging your right to call shit as you see it. I’m merely noting that there is a *world* of difference between saying “Trump stole the documents” and saying “Trump *allegedly* stole the documents.” 

Liberals aren’t the only ones guilty of making that mistake. I’ve seen conservatives do it, too. Hell, I sometimes speak imprecisely and do it, also.

But I’ve noticed that with the usual crew of “orange man bad” liberals and libtards, their tendency is to assume the unproved as gospel truth. It frankly makes it difficult to rationally discuss anything with these folks. 

*Thankfully*, it is true that in most courts of law, judges know the difference and apply the law.  A prosecutor can say in an opening that “Trump was in possession of stolen documents.”  BUT he should be interrupted with an objection and the objection should be sustained. Instead, what the prosecutor *should* be saying is that the government “will prove” x, and z. 

And then the defense attorney can open and say, “the Assistant US Attorney has claimed that the government will ‘prove’ x, y and z. But don’t forget, he can’t just ‘say’ it. He has to actually *do* it. He has to *prove* it. And he has to prove it *beyond a reasonable doubt*. And I want you to keep an open mind because it is _our_ position that ‘no; he won’t.’ He will *not* prove beyond a reasonable doubt *any* such things. Why not?  Because we tell you, now, that the evidence for ‘proof beyond a reasonable doubt’ just ain’t there.”


okfine said:


> Finding jurists will be damn near impossible.
> 
> The BackAgain creep should understand, but if it didn't come out of his big mouth personally it's a waste of time to him.


okfume is bleating like a wounded ewe again. Poor little libtard. 

Even a simpleton like you, okfume, should grasp it, but you won’t; so I’ll tell you:  there is certainly a chance that the Brandon crime crew will seek to indict Trump but it would be an imbecilic miscalculation. There is a good chance that someone there will decide for Brandon to retreat before it gets to that. 

If no indictment. No trial.

 If a trial, of course it will be nearly impossible to find a jury (especially in DC) that hasn’t already been flooded with all the left wing bullshit and the DOJ’s leaks. It prejudices President Reump if that happens and it will be the fault of Brandon, Garland and the media. 

I’m sure that would make *you* happy, though.


----------



## okfine (Aug 26, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> I’m not challenging your right to call shit as you see it. I’m merely noting that there is a *world* of difference between saying “Trump stole the documents” and saying “Trump *allegedly* stole the documents.”
> 
> Liberals aren’t the only ones guilty of making that mistake. I’ve seen conservatives do it, too. Hell, I sometimes speak imprecisely and do it, also.
> 
> ...


See it? There is exactly what I stated. Self centered egomaniac.


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 26, 2022)

okfine said:


> See it? There is exactly what I stated. Self centered egomaniac.


See?  Not any concern about always being dishonest from the asshole okfume. 

Still off topic, too, ya hack bitch. 

The topic was the false libtarded claim  that the affidavit as released (heavily redacted) couldn’t be more damaging to Trump. 

And we *know* that’s not true, because even the un-redacted portion that remains doesn’t help the government’s   prospective “case.”  

Just more libtarded wishful thinking expressed as it it had any factual basis.  Lying twats like okfume lap that shit right up. 😂🤣


----------



## Grumblenuts (Aug 26, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> I’m merely noting that there is a *world* of difference between saying “Trump stole the documents” and saying “Trump *allegedly* stole the documents.”


Meanwhile, reasonable people are concerned about the world of difference between a President who steals documents, then lies about it and refuses to return them vs. the 99.99% of decent people who could never imagine doing anything like that.


----------



## skye (Aug 26, 2022)

Now that the Rats released the affidavit....everything is clear! 

not


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 26, 2022)

Grumblenuts said:


> Meanwhile, reasonable people are concerned about the world of difference between a President who steals documents,


Still no evidence of theft; so we can eliminate you as a reasonable person, fumblenuts.  


Grumblenuts said:


> then lies about it



No evidence of having lied about “it.”  


Grumblenuts said:


> and refuses to return them



Actually, you lying hack dope, he had been *negotiating* with the attorneys for the National Archives. And, he has already provided them with many boxes of the documents. So thats two of your lies for the price of one. You’re a real asshole. 


Grumblenuts said:


> vs. the 99.99% of decent people


No one you associate with, then. 


Grumblenuts said:


> who could never imagine doing anything like that.



He didn’t do anything “like that.”  You suck at this, fumblenutz.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 27, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> so, you can read between the lines, or you have X-ray vision to see the blacked out part.
> 
> Which is it?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 27, 2022)

skews13 said:


> The execution order unsealing the affidavit can be found here. The letter from the DOJ explaining the reasoning behind redactions is here. The heavily redacted list of requested redactions is here. And finally, the affidavit itself is here. And that affidavit wastes no time in making clear that this is a serious matter:
> 
> 
> And when it comes to the conclusion, the document is even more harsh:
> ...


Who are they (the justice system/judge) giving in to by allowing this type of insight into an open investigation, especially one of this magnitude?

No agency, to my knowledge, has ever been required to turn over evidence from an investigation that is currently still open and on-going.  And what exactly does allowing everyone to peep the government's case achieve?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 27, 2022)

jbrownson0831 said:


> Wow, exactly the speech that will accompany real investigations starting after the midterms.


It doesn't matter, look at Hunter Biden , as you want him hung up to dry. Kemp said the election is too close, Kemp knew since Jan 22.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 27, 2022)

tramp made laws about classified material, now that is coming back to bite him. 

Lock her up, remember that chant from tramps rallies, well she didn't have any classified mats.

Why might I ask, why did tramp scurry away with unclassified and classified documents. Selling them would be one reason, maybe he made copies of them all.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 27, 2022)

White 6 said:


> It couldn't happen to a nicer, more deserving guy.  I'm sure.  Good luck to the Department of Justice, the Federal Bureau of Investigation and God Bless the United States of America, as they seek to protect our country from those that would go against our laws and traditions for personal benefit or advantage.



Which laws?

Which traditions?

The law that has grandparents in prison for years for wandering around a public building while looters and burners get a few months and a fine? Those laws?

The laws that say an unvaccinated tennis player can't compete but allows thousands of unvaccinated to pour over our border every day? Those laws?

We have no "laws" anymore. We're post-law now. Catch up.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Aug 27, 2022)

> Trump and White House officials should have been aware that more would be needed to declassify documents given their own experience on the issue. In October 2020, Trump tweeted, “I have fully authorized the total Declassification of any & all documents pertaining to the single greatest political CRIME in American History, the Russia Hoax. Likewise, the Hillary Clinton Email Scandal. No redactions!”
> 
> When news organizations sought to obtain the supposedly declassified documents, they were told they were still under wraps. Trump chief of staff Mark Meadows said in a sworn court filing in the case, “The president indicated to me that his statements on Twitter were not self-executing declassification orders and do not require the declassification or release of any particular documents.”


LOL. In other words, these "White House officials" knew Trump was just lying as usual, but played along.. like good little mafioso.


----------



## Hellbilly (Aug 27, 2022)

okfine said:


> Unsussessful2008 is still working on Louie Louie.


We actually played that last night.


----------



## Fueri (Aug 27, 2022)

Oh, look, standard legalese and assertion of probable cause is present in a document designed by an attorney to secure a warrant.

Lol.  This standard stuff, not anywhere near the  "could not be more damning" ballpark.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 27, 2022)

Grumblenuts said:


> Meanwhile, reasonable people are concerned about the world of difference between a President who steals documents, then lies about it and refuses to return them vs. the 99.99% of decent people who could never imagine doing anything like that.


He didn't steal shit. 

You are lying about it. 

And you've never been a decent person in your life.


----------



## skews13 (Aug 27, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Who are they (the justice system/judge) giving in to by allowing this type of insight into an open investigation, especially one of this magnitude?
> 
> No agency, to my knowledge, has ever been required to turn over evidence from an investigation that is currently still open and on-going.  And what exactly does allowing everyone to peep the government's case achieve?



I'm in full agreement. The magnitude of this crime warrants no consideration for Trump. The DOJ is long past having to give any concern for the appearances of partisanship. Trump was asked 18 months ago to return the documents, and in a concerted effort to hide his actions, moved them to different locations, and withheld hundreds, after blatantly lying that all of them were returned. Which doesn't warrant any consideration, this was all just an innocent mistake, or misunderstanding. There is now more than enough reasonable doubt to assume espionage, and that our nations highest secrets have been sold to the highest bidder.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 27, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Not trolling, just responding reasonably with the information we have and the process in motion.  Not sad.  Pretty happy, actually.  You could cheer up, though.  There you go whining about rigged elections again, though the recount, the courts and the state houses say different.



Rigged elections might be the leftist standard for duhmobcracy, but I'm one of those who supports the Old Republic and that Constitution you have so much contempt for.

The FBI tampering with elections - even to stop Orange Man Bad - is kind of a big deal to me. Free and fair elections are the foundation of a free society - and I get that a free society isn't your goal - rule by the Reich is.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 27, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Yeah, hang Mike pence and defund the FBI.
> 
> 
> Fucking maga fuckup



PREACH IT Otter.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 27, 2022)

skews13 said:


> I'm in full agreement. The magnitude of this crime warrants no consideration for Trump. The DOJ is long past having to give any concern for the appearances of partisanship. Trump was asked 18 months ago to return the documents, and in a concerted effort to hide his actions, moved them to different locations, and withheld hundreds, after blatantly lying that all of them were returned. Which doesn't warrant any consideration, this was all just an innocent mistake, or misunderstanding. There is now more than enough reasonable doubt to assume espionage, and that our nations highest secrets have been sold to the highest bidder.


Dooshbagger


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 27, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> We actually played that last night.


I don't know that one, but I'll learn it now!

Last cover I added was "Rock and Roll Heart" by Eric Clapton. Nice blues-reggae fusion using the "King Box" (BB is missed!) pentatonic and those classic Clapton double bends.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 27, 2022)

skews13 said:


> I'm in full agreement. The magnitude of this crime warrants no consideration for Trump. The DOJ is long past having to give any concern for the appearances of partisanship. Trump was asked 18 months ago to return the documents, and in a concerted effort to hide his actions, moved them to different locations, and withheld hundreds, after blatantly lying that all of them were returned. Which doesn't warrant any consideration, this was all just an innocent mistake, or misunderstanding. There is now more than enough reasonable doubt to assume espionage, and that our nations highest secrets have been sold to the highest bidder.



The ONLY thing you care about is partisanship.

Your Reich fears Trump. Every indication - even from Reich polling outfits, is that Trump will mop the floor with anyone you Nazis put out there. Quid Pro obviously will get crushed - most unpopular president in history and by far the least competent; but the Reich is going to put him back in his basement. So who will you Nazis run? You think Kim Jong Newsom is going to do well?  Or maybe Kamaltoe? 

No, you Nazi vermin know full well you can't win a free and fair election, so once again the FBI is tampering with elections.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 27, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> The ONLY thing you care about is partisanship.
> 
> Your Reich fears Trump. Every indication - even from Reich polling outfits, is that Trump will mop the floor with anyone you Nazis put out there. Quid Pro obviously will get crushed - most unpopular president in history and by far the least competent; but the Reich is going to put him back in his basement. So who will you Nazis run? You think Kim Jong Newsom is going to do well?  Or maybe Kamaltoe?
> 
> ...


I doubt he gives a shit about politics in as much being a doosh and getting attention.


----------



## Hellbilly (Aug 27, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I don't know that one, but I'll learn it now!
> 
> Last cover I added was "Rock and Roll Heart" by Eric Clapton. Nice blues-reggae fusion using the "King Box" (BB is missed!) pentatonic and those classic Clapton double bends.


It’s simple. Just a 1-4-5 in whatever key you like. No changes at all. 
Do you play out or just for fun?


----------



## MagicMike (Aug 27, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Oh blow it out your ass, you fucking twaddling twat.....You couldn't care fucking less about the law and it's equal application....You just hate the awful Orange Man, and that's all that guides your mendacious supposed  concern about the "welfare of the country".
> 
> "Independent" my lily white ass.


Looks like somebody is triggered.


----------



## White 6 (Aug 27, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Which laws?
> 
> Which traditions?
> 
> ...


I don't remember Trump's grandparents getting arrested walking around some building.  Are you talking about the whorehouses he own and operated in his hotels out west and in Alaska?  He owned the whorehouses, don't remember if it was against the law, and frequenting whores and lose women became a family tradition, even to Donny paying $130,000 plus a pop to get laid.
But your question and my answer are off topic, which is supposed to be about the Mar-A-Lago search warrant being served and executed, in accordance with our laws, and how bad it looks for trump.  Don't worry about it.  He's looked pretty awful before.  Doing shitty things that draw attention is a thing with him.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 27, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> It’s simple. Just a 1-4-5 in whatever key you like. No changes at all.
> Do you play out or just for fun?


I did the band thing for years, but now just for fun. My neighbor is a competent drummer and my son plays, so we get some good jams.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 27, 2022)

White 6 said:


> I don't remember Trump's grandparents getting arrested walking around some building.  Are you talking about the whorehouses he own and operated in his hotels out west and in Alaska?  He owned the whorehouses, don't remember if it was against the law, and frequenting whores and lose women became a family tradition, even to Donny paying $130,000 plus a pop to get laid.
> But your question and my answer are off topic, which is supposed to be about the Mar-A-Lago search warrant being served and executed, in accordance with our laws, and how bad it looks for trump.  Don't worry about it.  He's looked pretty awful before.  Doing shitty things that draw attention is a thing with him.



Yeah, you're not a mindless hack at all...


----------



## Smokin' OP (Aug 27, 2022)

excalibur said:


> Another TDS Fueled© thread full of nothing but hate.


NORMAL people hate lying, incompetent people that claim to be a genius.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 27, 2022)

White 6 said:


> I don't remember Trump's grandparents getting arrested walking around some building.  Are you talking about the whorehouses he own and operated in his hotels out west and in Alaska?  He owned the whorehouses, don't remember if it was against the law, and frequenting whores and lose women became a family tradition, even to Donny paying $130,000 plus a pop to get laid.
> But your question and my answer are off topic, which is supposed to be about the Mar-A-Lago search warrant being served and executed, in accordance with our laws, and how bad it looks for trump.  Don't worry about it.  He's looked pretty awful before.  Doing shitty things that draw attention is a thing with him.


VS doing shitty things like say with your daughter in a shower and lying about it while trying to hide?


----------



## White 6 (Aug 27, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Rigged elections might be the leftist standard for duhmobcracy, but I'm one of those who supports the Old Republic and that Constitution you have so much contempt for.
> 
> The FBI tampering with elections - even to stop Orange Man Bad - is kind of a big deal to me. Free and fair elections are the foundation of a free society - and I get that a free society isn't your goal - rule by the Reich is.


Why do you bother?  Until you can go into court and prove there was a possibility of enough vote rigging problems to prove, even one state (much less the whole election) cheated Donny out of a win, everybody will just go on thinking you guys intentional lying cocksuckers.  It is not your fault you were lied to.  True, you don't have to be so damned gullible and could shut up about it and quit embarrassing yourself and your party.
That aside, this is really about the search warrant for what sounds like illegally retained government property, including classified document.  It looks pretty bad, but the best thing you could do would be shut up and see what the justice system, the court, and the lawyers come up with.  Team trump not releasing their copies, and DOJ not typing off how much they know or which Trump insider, tipped them off, the documents were still there after Trump's crack legal team swore by affidavit, all had been return.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 27, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Why do you bother?  Until you can go into court and prove there was a possibility of enough vote rigging problems to prove, even one state (much less the whole election) cheated Donny out of a win, everybody will just go on thinking you guys intentional lying cocksuckers.  It is not your fault you were lied to.  True, you don't have to be so damned gullible and could shut up about it and quit embarrassing yourself and your party.
> That aside, this is really about the search warrant for what sounds like illegally retained government property, including classified document.  It looks pretty bad, but the best thing you could do would be shut up and see what the justice system, the court, and the lawyers come up with.  Team trump not releasing their copies, and DOJ not typing off how much they know or which Trump insider, tipped them off, the documents were still there after Trump's crack legal team swore by affidavit, all had been return.


How come the lies of your side never draw the same ire? 

It simply shows you are, mad at people and don't truly flgive a damn about actions.


----------



## Bezukhov (Aug 27, 2022)

Penelope said:


> tramp made laws about classified material, now that is coming back to bite him.
> 
> Lock her up, remember that chant from tramps rallies, well she didn't have any classified mats.
> 
> Why might I ask, why did tramp scurry away with unclassified and classified documents. Selling them would be one reason, maybe he made copies of them all.


Trump has a document fetish. Not sure if the government will want them back when they find out what he was doing with them in the middle of the night, behind closed doors. Rumor has it there was a lot of moaning and heavy breathing going on.


----------



## White 6 (Aug 27, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Yeah, you're not a mindless hack at all...





Uncensored2008 said:


> Yeah, you're not a mindless hack at all...


Thanks for noticing.  I certainly am not.  I was just reminding of the mitigating circumstance of the former president and his poor character to begin with, which is the root of all his problems.  Raised in those family traditions and background, how could normal people expect he would ever act within the moral confines of normal society?  It was stupid to elect him in the first place, but at least it kept the also morally challenged Hillary out of office.  I still don't know which would have turned out worse. Nevertheless, Republicans could never get a bite on her.  I guess she really does hire only the best lawyers.  Team Mar-A-Lago?  Not so much.  Imagine being a lawyer, signing a Federal affidavit of fact, swearing there were no more government documents or property at that golf course residence, somebody blowing the whistle, tipping off the Feds and it being proved Trumps lawyers lied, by turning up Top Secret files that were not supposed to exist there.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 27, 2022)

White 6 said:


> I don't remember Trump's grandparents getting arrested walking around some building.  Are you talking about the whorehouses he own and operated in his hotels out west and in Alaska?  He owned the whorehouses, don't remember if it was against the law, and frequenting whores and lose women became a family tradition, even to Donny paying $130,000 plus a pop to get laid.
> But your question and my answer are off topic, which is supposed to be about the Mar-A-Lago search warrant being served and executed, in accordance with our laws, and how bad it looks for trump.  Don't worry about it.  He's looked pretty awful before.  Doing shitty things that draw attention is a thing with him.



Our nation is lawless and you want to invoke the law when it suits you.

We don't care anymore. We aren't going to play by your rules.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 27, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Thanks for noticing.  I certainly am not.  I was just reminding of the mitigating circumstance of the former president and his poor character to begin with, which is the root of all his problems.  Raised in those family traditions and background, how could normal people expect he would ever act within the moral confines of normal society?  It was stupid to elect him in the first place, but at least it kept the also morally challenged Hillary out of office.  I still don't know which would have turned out worse. Nevertheless, Republicans could never get a bite on her.  I guess she really does hire only the best lawyers.  Team Mar-A-Lago?  Not so much.  Imagine being a lawyer, signing a Federal affidavit of fact, swearing there were no more government documents or property at that golf course residence, somebody blowing the whistle, tipping off the Feds and it being proved Trumps lawyers lied, by turning up Top Secret files that were not supposed to exist there.



You cannot conceive the bigger problem here.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 27, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Thanks for noticing.  I certainly am not.  I was just reminding of the mitigating circumstance of the former president and his poor character to begin with, which is the root of all his problems.  Raised in those family traditions and background, how could normal people expect he would ever act within the moral confines of normal society?  It was stupid to elect him in the first place, but at least it kept the also morally challenged Hillary out of office.  I still don't know which would have turned out worse. Nevertheless, Republicans could never get a bite on her.  I guess she really does hire only the best lawyers.  Team Mar-A-Lago?  Not so much.  Imagine being a lawyer, signing a Federal affidavit of fact, swearing there were no more government documents or property at that golf course residence, somebody blowing the whistle, tipping off the Feds and it being proved Trumps lawyers lied, by turning up Top Secret files that were not supposed to exist there.


It's been proven Biden lied. 

You don't give a damn.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 27, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> You cannot conceive the bigger problem here.


He can. He chooses not to.


----------



## skews13 (Aug 27, 2022)

White 6 said:


> anks for noticing.  I certainly am not.  I was just reminding of the mitigating circumstance of the former president and his poor character to begin with, which is the root of all his problems.  Raised in those family traditions and background, how could normal people expect he would ever act within the moral confines of normal society?  It was stupid to elect him in the first place, but at least it kept the also morally challenged Hillary out of office.  I still don't know which would have turned out worse. Nevertheless, Republicans could never get a bite on her.  I guess she really does hire only the best lawyers.  Team Mar-A-Lago?  Not so much.  Imagine being a lawyer, signing a Federal affidavit of fact, swearing there were no more government documents or property at that golf course residence, somebody blowing the whistle, tipping off the Feds and it being proved Trumps lawyers lied, by turning up Top Secret files that were not supposed to exist there.



How about she was innocent, and right wing hatred of her does not imply any crimes were committed?

The entire country is morally challenged because the electoral college appointed Trump, instead of the candidate chosen by a majority of the people.

And now the country is perilously divided, with a Supreme Court illegitimately making laws it has no moral authority to be making.

Hillary Clinton was the right choice. Donald Trump was the wrong choice. That's not even remotely an argument.






But you're not sure who would have been worse?

That the position you're sticking with?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 27, 2022)

iceberg said:


> He can. He chooses not to.



I'm not sure, frankly. I would put those odds at about 50/50


----------



## White 6 (Aug 27, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Our nation is lawless and you want to invoke the law when it suits you.
> 
> We don't care anymore. We aren't going to play by your rules.


Well that is apparent.   That is probably why nobody gives a rat's ass what you think, as you aren't much of an American, to begin with.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 27, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Well that is apparent.   That is probably why nobody gives a rat's ass what you think, as you aren't much of an American, to begin with.



I was.

You destroyed it.


----------



## White 6 (Aug 27, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> I was.
> 
> You destroyed it.


Lady, I've been right here in rural west Tennessee, when you weren't paying me to be in military uniform somewhere else in the country or overseas, serving.  Thanks for the retirement checks.  You could hardly make a case for me destroying the country.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 27, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Lady, I've been right here in rural west Tennessee, when you weren't paying me to be in military uniform somewhere else in the country or overseas, serving.  Thanks for the retirement checks.  You could hardly make a case for me destroying the country.



You and your unconstitutional cronies destroyed MY faith in MY country. You are fine with our nation being run by a goon squad of unelected, unaccountable bureaucrats. I do not care if you served or not. If you are okay with that, you're unamerican. Period, end of sentence.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 27, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Well that is apparent.   That is probably why nobody gives a rat's ass what you think, as you aren't much of an American, to begin with.


Bwahahahaha

You ain't an American of you don't agree with me is bullshit. But it's the core of partisan politics.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 27, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Lady, I've been right here in rural west Tennessee, when you weren't paying me to be in military uniform somewhere else in the country or overseas, serving.  Thanks for the retirement checks.  You could hardly make a case for me destroying the country.


Can't make much of a case for you helping it either.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 27, 2022)

skews13 said:


> The execution order unsealing the affidavit can be found here. The letter from the DOJ explaining the reasoning behind redactions is here. The heavily redacted list of requested redactions is here. And finally, the affidavit itself is here. And that affidavit wastes no time in making clear that this is a serious matter:
> 
> 
> And when it comes to the conclusion, the document is even more harsh:
> ...


/——-/ Oh we really really got him this time #6,784


----------



## iceberg (Aug 27, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> I'm not sure, frankly. I would put those odds at about 50/50


No. He chooses to doosh it up.


----------



## White 6 (Aug 27, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Bwahahahaha
> 
> You ain't an American of you don't agree with me is bullshit. But it's the core of partisan politics.


Right.  You are simply a mindless partisan.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 27, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Right.  You are simply a mindless partisan.


Says the man attacking the "lies" of one side while ignoring the others.

You're cute.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 27, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Why do you bother?  Until you can go into court and prove there was a possibility of enough vote rigging problems to prove, even one state (much less the whole election) cheated Donny out of a win, everybody will just go on thinking you guys intentional lying cocksuckers.  It is not your fault you were lied to.  True, you don't have to be so damned gullible and could shut up about it and quit embarrassing yourself and your party.
> That aside, this is really about the search warrant for what sounds like illegally retained government property, including classified document.  It looks pretty bad, but the best thing you could do would be shut up and see what the justice system, the court, and the lawyers come up with.  Team trump not releasing their copies, and DOJ not typing off how much they know or which Trump insider, tipped them off, the documents were still there after Trump's crack legal team swore by affidavit, all had been return.



So if you rob a bank to buy a new car, the police have to prove that you got enough money from the robbery to buy the car or they can't charge you? 



The stupid shit you fascists cook up to justify tampering with the elections is just astounding.

The huge difference between myself and you is that I support the rule of law, you support rule by the democrats and fuck the law.

The FBI tampered with the 2020 presidential election. I have a problem with that - you don't because you care only that your party, your Reich is in power, how doesn't matter.


----------



## White 6 (Aug 27, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Can't make much of a case for you helping it either.


Maybe not.  But this conversation will have to stop for a while, as I have to go help out with a local scouting event.  Hopefully won't wear me down too much, as was supporting my community for a couple of hours yesterday donating plasma and platelets at Lifeline.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 27, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> Looks like somebody is triggered.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 27, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Thanks for noticing.  I certainly am not.  I was just reminding of the mitigating circumstance of the former president and his poor character to begin with, which is the root of all his problems.  Raised in those family traditions and background, how could normal people expect he would ever act within the moral confines of normal society?  It was stupid to elect him in the first place, but at least it kept the also morally challenged Hillary out of office.  I still don't know which would have turned out worse. Nevertheless, Republicans could never get a bite on her.  I guess she really does hire only the best lawyers.  Team Mar-A-Lago?  Not so much.  Imagine being a lawyer, signing a Federal affidavit of fact, swearing there were no more government documents or property at that golf course residence, somebody blowing the whistle, tipping off the Feds and it being proved Trumps lawyers lied, by turning up Top Secret files that were not supposed to exist there.



I mean you might be a bit more partisan than Skews, and more of a hack than Mac, but you hate Donald Trump with every cell in your body. Your hatred is pure and sincere.


----------



## okfine (Aug 27, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I did the band thing for years, but now just for fun. My neighbor is a competent drummer and my son plays, so we get some good jams.


And you don't know "Louie Louie"

Give me a fn break.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 27, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> You cannot conceive the bigger problem here.


 As long as his Reich rules, White sees no problem.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 27, 2022)

skews13 said:


> How about she was innocent, and right wing hatred of her does not imply any crimes were committed?
> 
> The entire country is morally challenged because the electoral college appointed Trump, instead of the candidate chosen by a majority of the people.
> 
> ...



The lies you Nazis tell.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 27, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Maybe not.  But this conversation will have to stop for a while, as I have to go help out with a local scouting event.  Hopefully won't wear me down too much, as was supporting my community for a couple of hours yesterday donating plasma and platelets at Lifeline.


Cause I'm sure that's exactly what you are doing. 

Don't care and yay if you are. But positing what a great guy you are online is a wee bit of a waste of time. 

Like getting you to discuss Biden's lies.


----------



## okfine (Aug 27, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Well that is apparent.   That is probably why nobody gives a rat's ass what you think, as you aren't much of an American, to begin with.


Her "rules" comment said it all. Talk about a hack.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 27, 2022)

skews13 said:


> This is a criminal investigation. The FBI has cause to believe that there have been multiple violations of federal law. That law calls for fines and/or imprisonment. And they believe the “fruits of crime” will be found at “PREMISES”—otherwise known as Mar-a-Lago.
> 
> Does that sound like enough to get measured for an orange jumpsuit?


It does.

There’s no doubt as to Trump’s criminality.

The only question is whether he’ll pay for his crimes.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 27, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Well that is apparent.   That is probably why nobody gives a rat's ass what you think, as you aren't much of an American, to begin with.



Oh, like you are?

You who shits on our Constitution because you are driven by obsessive hatred?
I'll take SweetSue92 any day over you.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 27, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> It does.
> 
> There’s no doubt as to Trump’s criminality.
> 
> The only question is whether he’ll pay for his crimes.



Because for you there is only ONE law - serve the Reich - and Trump violated that law.

You Nazis have done much to damage this once great nation. You have destroyed the rule of law under vile scum like Eric Holder and Merrick Garland. But the majority of the nation still clings to the Constitution you are at war to end. Your celebration of the defeat of the Republic is premature.


----------



## skews13 (Aug 27, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Dooshbagger



Know why the affadavit is redacted?

Because the documents aren't declassified.

Oops


----------



## Wballz49 (Aug 27, 2022)

Bezukhov said:


> Did Trump ever explain why he had those documents in the first place?


Cosmic Pizza with no mozzarella-jfks brain


----------



## White 6 (Aug 27, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I mean you might be a bit more partisan than Skews, and more of a hack than Mac, but you hate Donald Trump with every cell in your body. Your hatred is pure and sincere.


I don't hate him.  I don't like or approve of him, as if my privilege.  I would not shake hands with him, but I would not harm or wish to see harmed, one tinted sparse hair on his fat orange head.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Delldude (Aug 27, 2022)

skews13 said:


> Know why the affadavit is redacted?
> 
> Because the documents aren't declassified.
> 
> Oops


The documents were listed as retrieved. Contents weren't. Try again.

BTW...where are all these nuclear and compartmentalized documents that the MSM was screaming about?
I didn't notice them listed......did I miss something?
Don't tell me you clowns fell for another Fake News Story for the 10,000th time.

I know what really happened:


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 27, 2022)

Delldude said:


> BTW...where are all these nuclear and compartmentalized documents that the MSM was screaming about?


They are in the redacted sections of the warrant affidavit, and in the classified manifest of documents seized.


----------



## White 6 (Aug 27, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Cause I'm sure that's exactly what you are doing.
> 
> Don't care and yay if you are. But positing what a great guy you are online is a wee bit of a waste of time.
> 
> Like getting you to discuss Biden's lies.


I'm back.  The cubs are fine.  My daughter is set up.  This is her gig, as the parent.  I did my time in the barrel a long time ago as a Den leader through Webelos, as well as Pack Leader, for Pack 203 and some time in Troop 203, when the twins were kids.
Checked AP before logging back on.  Their lead is about "Trump Search:What May Come Next In The Inquiry With Legal Peril, so newswise, I don't think I missed much.








						Trump search: What may come next in inquiry with legal peril
					

WASHINGTON (AP) — A newly released FBI document  helps flesh out the contours of an investigation into classified material at former President Donald Trump's Florida estate.




					apnews.com


----------



## White 6 (Aug 27, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Oh, like you are?
> 
> You who shits on our Constitution because you are driven by obsessive hatred?
> I'll take SweetSue92 any day over you.


She could probably be had, but I don't know if she likes being on top or not, certainly would not be anywhere around me.  I avoid people of questionable mental health like you guys.  It certainly would not change my mind about Trump, law and justice or what is best for the country, in keeping with our constitution, something Trumpers are never too concerned about, as they hate the country anyway.


----------



## Delldude (Aug 27, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> They are in the redacted sections of the warrant affidavit, and in the classified manifest of documents seized.


Nothing above top secret is listed.......MSM referred to 'special access' and specifically 'compartmentalized' documents.....these would be way above the top secret classification, absolutely no mention of these because you guys fell for it once again.


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 27, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Nothing above top secret is listed.......MSM referred to 'special access' and specifically 'compartmentalized' documents.....these would be way above the top secret classification, absolutely no mention of these because you guys fell for it once again.


They were redacted.  We know from the National Archives that Trump had 65 Top Secret documents in the first 15 boxes.  And 25 Top Secret documents in the 12 boxes seized by the FBI.


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 27, 2022)

The nature of TS/SCI documents is you can't describe them, without revealing classified information.

Do you remember George W. Bush's August 6th 2001 PDB?
The one Condoleeza Rice had to get the "TITLE" of it declassified so she could reveal the title, to congress.

Not anything  in the contents, just the title.


----------



## Delldude (Aug 27, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> They were redacted.  We know from the National Archives that Trump had 65 Top Secret documents in the first 15 boxes.  And 25 Top Secret documents in the 12 boxes seized by the FBI.


Nothing overly sensational was mentioned or it would have been leaked.


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 27, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Nothing overly sensational was mentioned or it would have been leaked.


There weren't many people who had specific knowledge of the documents or their specific contents.  Any "leak" as you claim should have happened, is actually a testament to the integrity of the investigation.


----------



## Delldude (Aug 27, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> There weren't many people who had specific knowledge of the documents or their specific contents.  Any "leak" as you claim should have happened, is actually a testament to the integrity of the investigation.


Why did you open a thread quoting CNN and some ex CIA smack screaming bloody murder over this if 'the integrity of the investigation' is so good?


----------



## Cougarbear (Aug 27, 2022)

skews13 said:


> The execution order unsealing the affidavit can be found here. The letter from the DOJ explaining the reasoning behind redactions is here. The heavily redacted list of requested redactions is here. And finally, the affidavit itself is here. And that affidavit wastes no time in making clear that this is a serious matter:
> 
> 
> And when it comes to the conclusion, the document is even more harsh:
> ...


Correct! It's not damning for Trump. Another nothing burger from the leftist who break laws and social norms all the time.


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 27, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Why did you open a thread quoting CNN and some ex CIA smack screaming bloody murder over this if 'the integrity of the investigation' is so good?


I don't remember opening a thread, like you're accusing me of.

I think your faulty recollection has caused you to be prejudiced against my posts.


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 27, 2022)

Turn out the lights FBI the party's over....


----------



## iceberg (Aug 27, 2022)

White 6 said:


> I'm back.  The cubs are fine.  My daughter is set up.  This is her gig, as the parent.  I did my time in the barrel a long time ago as a Den leader through Webelos, as well as Pack Leader, for Pack 203 and some time in Troop 203, when the twins were kids.
> Checked AP before logging back on.  Their lead is about "Trump Search:What May Come Next In The Inquiry With Legal Peril, so newswise, I don't think I missed much.
> 
> 
> ...


And again you avoid all of Biden's lies and issues and stay on trump


----------



## White 6 (Aug 27, 2022)

iceberg said:


> And again you avoid all of Biden's lies and issues and stay on trump


Look doofus the title of this thread and what it is really about is "*Affidavit For Mar A Lago Search Warrant Released, And It Could Not Be More Damning For Donald Trump*".  It is not about Biden.  Are you wanting to derail this thread, changing to a subject more to your liking?  I have not been doing much Mod work this afternoon, but I can call one for you if you are determined to derail the thread.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 27, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> PREACH IT Otter.
> 
> View attachment 687807


Hand mike pence!

Defund the FBI!


----------



## iceberg (Aug 27, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Look doofus the title of this thread and what it is really about is "*Affidavit For Mar A Lago Search Warrant Released, And It Could Not Be More Damning For Donald Trump*".  It is not about Biden.  Are you wanting to derail this thread, changing to a subject more to your liking?  I have not been doing much Mod work this afternoon, but I can call one for you if you are determined to derail the thread.


Oh. So whataboutism is now all that is needed to shut down a thread? 

Well, doofus, better start shutting em all down. 

Then again, you've shown you really are one to selectively enforce rules.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 27, 2022)

okfine said:


> And you don't know "Louie Louie"
> 
> Give me a fn break.



I've got to hand it to the Kingsman, they pulled off a hit with that. I know I've heard it before, though it's really before my time. A-d-Em with no solo.

I've been working "Rough Boy" from ZZ Top today.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 27, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Hand mike pence!
> 
> Defund the FBI!


Did you try to behead the president? 

Yep, you sure did.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 27, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Look doofus the title of this thread and what it is really about is "*Affidavit For Mar A Lago Search Warrant Released, And It Could Not Be More Damning For Donald Trump*".  It is not about Biden.  Are you wanting to derail this thread, changing to a subject more to your liking?  I have not been doing much Mod work this afternoon, but I can call one for you if you are determined to derail the thread.



But doofus, IS it damning for Donald Trump?

Uh yeah - no.

But you're still consumed with hate - Heil Soros.


----------



## White 6 (Aug 27, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Oh. So whataboutism is now all that is needed to shut down a thread?
> 
> Well, doofus, better start shutting em all down.
> 
> Then again, you've shown you really are one to selectively enforce rules.


Don't look at me on this thread.  I keep relating to the subject as the rules say.  You want to change from Affidavit For Mar A Lago Search Warrant Released, And It Could Not Be More Damning For Donald Trump.  I guess that is a tough subject for you.  I'm all tore up for you.  Why don't you start a thread on the topic you like and see if there is anybody that wants to discuss it?


----------



## Leweman (Aug 27, 2022)

I have a life and have read nothing outside the OP title.  Are they saying our Alzheimer ridden resident (and most democrats) are beholden to the Ukraine and China?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 27, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Don't look at me on this thread.  I keep relating to the subject as the rules say.  You want to change from Affidavit For Mar A Lago Search Warrant Released, And It Could Not Be More Damning For Donald Trump.  I guess that is a tough subject for you.  I'm all tore up for you.  Why don't you start a thread on the topic you like and see if there is anybody that wants to discuss it?



So to recap, Joe Biden sent goons to attack his political rival for 2024.

I mean, crushing political rivals is part of the fascist way...


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 27, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Do you wage war to end the Republic in real life?
> 
> Of course you do.


No need.

The neo-fascist right has already declared war on America’s democracy.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 27, 2022)

skews13 said:


> The execution order unsealing the affidavit can be found here. The letter from the DOJ explaining the reasoning behind redactions is here. The heavily redacted list of requested redactions is here. And finally, the affidavit itself is here. And that affidavit wastes no time in making clear that this is a serious matter:
> 
> 
> And when it comes to the conclusion, the document is even more harsh:
> ...




Affidavit For Mar A Lago Search Warrant Released, And It Could Not Be More Damning For Donald Trump​
Says no serious human being............


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 27, 2022)

skews13 said:


> The execution order unsealing the affidavit can be found here. The letter from the DOJ explaining the reasoning behind redactions is here. The heavily redacted list of requested redactions is here. And finally, the affidavit itself is here. And that affidavit wastes no time in making clear that this is a serious matter:
> 
> 
> And when it comes to the conclusion, the document is even more harsh:
> ...




No, it isn't a criminal investigation......it is a political hit job by the democrats using their gestapo, the FBI......

Nothing they did was justified when it comes to Presidential records, you doofus...


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 27, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Who are they (the justice system/judge) giving in to by allowing this type of insight into an open investigation, especially one of this magnitude?
> 
> No agency, to my knowledge, has ever been required to turn over evidence from an investigation that is currently still open and on-going.  And what exactly does allowing everyone to peep the government's case achieve?


First Amendment freedom of the press and the right of the people to know what their government is doing.

At least a score of news agencies petitioned the judge to release the affidavit consistent with the right of the people to know, with sufficient redactions to ensure that the government’s criminal investigation of Trump is not compromised.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 27, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Because for you there is only ONE law - serve the Reich - and Trump violated that law.
> 
> You Nazis have done much to damage this once great nation. You have destroyed the rule of law under vile scum like Eric Holder and Merrick Garland. But the majority of the nation still clings to the Constitution you are at war to end. Your celebration of the defeat of the Republic is premature.


Unfortunately, criminals often don’t pay for their crimes.

But they are criminals nonetheless – such as Trump.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 27, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Did you try to behead the president?
> 
> Yep, you sure did.


WTF boi.


----------



## Delldude (Aug 27, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> I don't remember opening a thread, like you're accusing me of.
> 
> I think your faulty recollection has caused you to be prejudiced against my posts.


Ha ha ha....ignore the truth.


----------



## Delldude (Aug 27, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> I don't remember opening a thread, like you're accusing me of.
> 
> I think your faulty recollection has caused you to be prejudiced against my posts.


Sorry, I mistook you for another leftwing lunatic.....my apologies, yall' look the same.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 28, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Don't look at me on this thread.  I keep relating to the subject as the rules say.  You want to change from Affidavit For Mar A Lago Search Warrant Released, And It Could Not Be More Damning For Donald Trump.  I guess that is a tough subject for you.  I'm all tore up for you.  Why don't you start a thread on the topic you like and see if there is anybody that wants to discuss it?


not at all. just a bitch talking to the agenda driven who pretend they give a fuck about fair and honest gov.

you don't. drop the charade and admit you're after trump cause it makes you feel better.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Aug 28, 2022)

2aguy said:


> No, it isn't a criminal investigation......it is a political hit job by the democrats using their gestapo, the FBI......
> 
> Nothing they did was justified when it comes to Presidential records, you doofus...


So when some dipshit of an ex-President who recently signed a law making it a felony for him to wander off with ex-Presidential, not to mention highly classified, records.. then goes and does exactly that anyway.. crossing multiple State lines.. stashing them in an unsecured private residence where he rifles through, mixing them all up.. then allows only some to be sent to the National Archives for proper categorization and inspection after being politely reminded that ALL the documents needed to be returned.. and falsely describes the remainder as unclassified..

When some dipshit does all that, 2aguy..

Who do you imagine that dipshit had in mind sending to enforce his new law that was clearly intended to help prevent just such assholish behavior? Mary Poppins, right?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 28, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> No need.
> 
> The neo-fascist right has already declared war on America’s democracy.


America is a Constitutional Republic - which you Nazi democrats wage war against.


----------



## skews13 (Aug 28, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> Correct! It's not damning for Trump. Another nothing burger from the leftist who break laws and social norms all the time.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 28, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Unfortunately, criminals often don’t pay for their crimes.
> 
> But they are criminals nonetheless – such as Trump.



And still there is only one law under the Nazi democrats: Serve the Reich.

Trump is a "criminal" because he supports the United States Constitution - which you wage war against.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 28, 2022)

otto105 said:


> WTF boi.



Yeah Otter - same rules for you Nazi vermin.

You scum have made threats for decades,


----------



## White 6 (Aug 28, 2022)

iceberg said:


> not at all. just a bitch talking to the agenda driven who pretend they give a fuck about fair and honest gov.
> 
> you don't. drop the charade and admit you're after trump cause it makes you feel better.


You say you are a just a Bitch trying to talk to agenda driven people?  Wouldn't it be better for you to take a couple of Midol  and apply some hot pacs at this time of month?  It might make you feel better.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 28, 2022)

White 6 said:


> You say you are a just a Bitch trying to talk to agenda driven people?  Wouldn't it be better for you to take a couple of Midol  and apply some hot pacs at this time of month?  It might make you feel better.


yea, that's what i said.

but it does go to show you you like to make up what others said.  

game, set, match.

night johnboy.


----------



## White 6 (Aug 28, 2022)

iceberg said:


> yea, that's what i said.
> 
> but it does go to show you you like to make up what others said.
> 
> ...


Ghight Maryellen, this too shall pass.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 29, 2022)

White 6 said:


> You say you are a just a Bitch trying to talk to agenda driven people?  Wouldn't it be better for you to take a couple of Midol  and apply some hot pacs at this time of month?  It might make you feel better.


Oh what a clever retort..


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 29, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Ghight Maryellen, this too shall pass.


That's what Johnboy said when he swallowed the softball....


----------



## White 6 (Aug 29, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Oh what a clever retort..


Thanks. Mostly just quoting her and suggesting something that might give her more peace.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Aug 29, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Good luck.  If it were to turn out just, let the chips fall where they may.  This is the benefit of being independent.  I get to care about the welfare of the country, instead of some politician.


Independent......riiigght.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Aug 29, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Unfortunately, criminals often don’t pay for their crimes.
> 
> But they are criminals nonetheless – such as Trump.


Such as who Dimmer?  You left out quite a long list of your own ilk.


----------



## White 6 (Aug 29, 2022)

jbrownson0831 said:


> Independent......riiigght.


I assure you I will not be voting in the New York Election, don't care who wins, and I only was quoting the polling data.  I kind of doubt you will be either, no matter your presence or absence of partisan alliance.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Aug 29, 2022)

White 6 said:


> I assure you I will not be voting in the New York Election, don't care who wins, and I only was quoting the polling data.  I kind of doubt you will be either, no matter your presence or absence of partisan alliance.


Correct.  But her comments are very revealing.  So are yours.


----------



## White 6 (Aug 29, 2022)

jbrownson0831 said:


> Correct.  But her comments are very revealing.  So are yours.


Hers must have really affected you, eh.  You do know, no matter what the OP said, the quote I posted really was the quote, right?  Try not to get carried away with inflammatory OP or FOX News like characterization of what is actually said.  On the other hand, if really offended, there is still time to move to New York, register and make your voice heard at the polls in November.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Aug 29, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Hers must have really affected you, eh.  You do know, no matter what the OP said, the quote I posted really was the quote, right?  Try not to get carried away with inflammatory OP or FOX News like characterization of what is actually said.  On the other hand, if really offended, there is still time to move to New York, register and make your voice heard at the polls in November.


No thanks.  New York City is the...or was the....haven for lefty wackos and the few good spots in the state have terrible weather and worse governorship.  She meant exactly what she said how she said it, and if I was there I would leave as she requested.


----------



## White 6 (Aug 29, 2022)

jbrownson0831 said:


> No thanks.  New York City is the...or was the....haven for lefty wackos and the few good spots in the state have terrible weather and worse governorship.  She meant exactly what she said how she said it, and if I was there I would leave as she requested.


Cool, but since you aren't either of the two people she named, it would be a pointless gesture.  I doubt if those two republican candidates are planning to relocate.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Aug 29, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Cool, but since you aren't either of the two people she named, it would be a pointless gesture.  I doubt if those two republican candidates are planning to relocate.


Oh, right....she only meant it for the two people named....


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 29, 2022)

You really need to find a new partisan hack site to link.


----------



## White 6 (Aug 29, 2022)

jbrownson0831 said:


> Oh, right....she only meant it for the two people named....


Yep.  I am pretty sure, she would like regular republicans (if there are any) to vote for her, whether they will or not.  I have no idea what she has done right or wrong since she took over for the last jerk.


----------



## Rigby5 (Sep 6, 2022)

skews13 said:


> View attachment 688282



There are mostly other documents the FBI stole, such as lawyer/client communications, as well as executive privilege docs.


----------

